# ECA for Canada Visa



## leosunny (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi,

The question is related to all the documents need for WES ECA.
I have Bachelors & Masters Degree from India. I want to know what all the documents that I should send to WES ECA.

Can some one explain me what's the role of University here ( from where I have done graduate and Post Graduate). University already given degree and Grade Marksheet . I heard about Transcript can some one explain me what's the transcript required and how the university will provide it. 

Sorry for asking silly questions as I am new to this process, if some one can calrify my doubts that would be great. 

Regards
loesunny


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you contacted WES in regards to your question?

As they're the one who will be adjudicating your qualifications, it only makes sense that they would be the ones you'd ask instead of on an anonymous internet message board... WES can give you a _definitive_ answer as to what paperwork they require and how you would go about procuring it.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

leosunny said:


> Hi,
> 
> The question is related to all the documents need for WES ECA.
> I have Bachelors & Masters Degree from India. I want to know what all the documents that I should send to WES ECA.


What does their website say? The information is readily available there.




> Can some one explain me what's the role of University here ( from where I have done graduate and Post Graduate). University already given degree and Grade Marksheet . I heard about Transcript can some one explain me what's the transcript required and how the university will provide it.


Pretty simple - you contact them and ask for an official transcript.


----------



## Mylapuram (Nov 18, 2015)

*Transcripts*

You can get the transcripts for your mark sheets (both graduation & post graduation) from your university. Reach out to your university they will help you.... You need to carry your original marks sheets and photo copies of them (with the fees mentioned by university) and they will attest the marksheets and give in a sealed envelope. Make sure that you don't open the envelope and send it WES for getting ECA.


----------



## SergioSalaparuta (Nov 21, 2015)

Yep just the original marksheets will do the job


----------

